# Periods of weird behaviour



## ALBERFORCE (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, just after some advice/any one else seen this. My cockapoo pup is almost one year old.
Day 1 - sad looking, standing still, not responding, arched back, squek when picked up, tail between legs.
Day 2 - went to vet, checked, anal glands done, all else fine, Albert bounced back

Fast forward 
Day 12 same again. Took to vet, gave him antibiotics after testing his wee and sloght raised temp. 
Day 15 all fine and normal and was completelt back to normal

Day 25 just came home to same symptoms literally overnight. BUT walks fine with tail up etc. Not ok in house though. Very shy and tentative etc.

Really stuck..do we go back to vet and demand bloods? Dont understand why its on and.off and why he seems to walk ok....

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

To be honest that sounds like pain to me and from the arched back I would be thinking either stomach or back pain. Is he eating OK? Poo OK? Any difficulty or reluctance jumping onto chairs or going up stairs? If he is fine when at the vets it can sometimes help to film him at home. 

The other option is has something worried him at home maybe? We have had lots of thunderstorms which have worried Molly quite a bit


----------



## ALBERFORCE (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks! He's a bit off his food. And not reluctant to go up the stairs but hasn't been jumping on the chair or bed as he usually would. We took him to the vets and have had bloods done and they were ok. Got to drop a urine sample off now.

Did consider being spooked by something but can't think of anything different!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Reluctance to jump onto chairs to me still suggests pain, either tummy or joints. A bit off food could also suggest tummy. Hope you get some answers soon and he is soon back to normal and happy


----------



## ALBERFORCE (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you all. The vet believes that is inflammation of the spinal cord. He is on steroids now which have helped!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch - poor lad - hope he is soon fully sorted and had no further problems.


----------

